# FREE !! All Bicycles Show & Swap Meet Sat. June 10,2017



## dave the wave (May 16, 2017)

Antique,Classic,Vintage,Customs,Low Rider,BMX,Motorized,Wizzer,Rat Rod,Road,Racing,Mountain,Modern,New,Used,anything bicycle show and swap meet.totally FREE Admission !! swap spaces and show are FREE !! Location: Blue 42 Sports Bar and Grill.Show and Swap Meet hours are 8am-5pm. with a bike ride at 5pm.COME ON DOWN !! SELL A BIKE OR BUY A BIKE !! or just parts too !!


----------



## rrtbike (May 29, 2017)

Might help this event if you put where it is in the title @dave the wave !
Let's get some people there!


----------



## dave the wave (May 29, 2017)

Cedar Rapids,Iowa  https://www.google.com/maps/place/Cedar+Rapids,+IA/@41.9756197,-91.6720005,15z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x87e45f7aa02f4251:0x55ee60432ce6ddc0!8m2!3d41.9778795!4d-91.6656232      Blue 42 Sports Bar & Grill, Ellis Blvd NW & F Ave. NW


----------



## rrtbike (May 29, 2017)

You can edit the title too buddy...


----------

